# She's here!



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got my little ball of fluff this afternoon and I'm already head over heels in love! She is definitely a complete nervous wreck and in need of a serious bath and haircut, but she is the sweetest thing ever

Here's my girl, Sadie, checking out her new bed 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Oops here is the pic


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome home Sadie!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh what a cutie, enjoy her sweetness!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is just precious. I love the name Sadie! Congrats on getting her home finally!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is a cutie:wub::wub:congrats:chili:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Ahhhh, she's so cute.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness :tender:She is just so cute 

Welcome home Sadie!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome home sweet Sadie!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How adorable - welcome home


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sadie is adorable!!:tender: And I love her name. Hope you post more pics soon!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome Sadie! Let the spoiling begin!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to your forever home sadie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome home sweet Sadie! Now.... You've found your forever home!!!


----------



## Marzena (Sep 6, 2012)

She is very cute )


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulation!! Sadie is a cutie!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

She is a cutie! And I love that name! Remember it from the movie, 'Funny Girl' . . . "Sadie, Sadie, married lady . . "


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwww, my heart just melted! She is just adorable!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Sadie is finally home where she deserves . She's adorable! I hope she settled in well


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awwww.... congratulations. Sadie is a cutie pie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratultions to you and welcome home to sweet Sadie:wub:


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments! 

She is slowly working through her nervousness and settling in nicely. She's very playful and feisty... It's adorable! Only one accident today and not even a peep out of her! 

This is the best decision I've ever made. She is just such a lovebug and beyond sweet! I'm so happy to finally have her! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's adorable -- soooooooooooooooo happy for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhhh, welcome little Sadie!!! May the rest of your live be a wonderful experience!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Very cute!! I know that you will take good care of her!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oooohh, Sadie you are SO CUTE!!! I can tell your mama is going to SPOIL you rotten!!! And mama - you're going to have so much fun watching her little personality blossom as she comes to realize she is HOME and she is LOVED! congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S.........Splendid:tender:

A.........Adorable:Cute Malt:

D.........Delicious:smootch:

I..........Is she going to be a spoiled maltese?:happy:

E..........Every day, spoiled for ever and ever:heart::heart::heart:









*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a sweetone:wub: may you have many wonderful and happy years together


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh!!!!! Such a precious little face!!! Congrats on your new family!! She is adorable!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome home sweet girl Sadie!! You are one precious girl!! :wub2:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to your forever home Sadie! From another CT maltese lover.


----------

